# Lake Tahoe in September



## acesgame (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all, I am wondering about proximity of resorts to the lake.  We want to go in September because we don't do heat or crowds.  The exchanges we have access to are mostly Ridge properties in Stateline.  Are these a long drive?  They look close but with mountains it could take forever on switch back roads.  As you can tell we have never been to this part of the country.  We aren't particularly athletic, but would appreciate any places to visit, restaurants that are great, etc.  Just Hubby and I in our 50's. 
TIA.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 5, 2016)

We were up at Kingsbury last September. It is not too far from Lake Tahoe as it is only a few miles up the hilll. However, it is too far for driving if you indulge at the casinos. 

We also stayed at the Worldmark near Zepher's Cove. This resort is about the same distance to Lake Tahoe as Kingsbury Landing, maybe a little closer by a few minutes.  

From Kingsbury, you can drive down the back side of the pass and visit Genoa and the other attractions pretty easy. I think it is an easier drive to and from Reno to Kingsbury by taking the back side of the pass to Kingsbury instead of fighting traffic to Lake Tahoe.  

Driving around the lake is scenic. I like Zepher Cove's beach area for day use but it did get kind of crowded. Driving around the lake was busy in the afternoon. Leave early so you can get a parking spot at some of the attractions like Emerald Bay or Vikingsholm. Its about a mile hike into this very cool place. Going down is easy, coming back up is not as easy but not too hard either. 

Bill


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 5, 2016)

September is a great time to be in Lake Tahoe.  We've stayed at the Ridge many times. It takes about 15 minutes to get to the casinos/restaurants & main part of "town".  There is also a shuttle provided by the resort if you don't want to drive.  As for things to do:  a drive around the lake and visit to Vikingsholm Castle is outstanding, a boat trip on the lake is a must do, if the salmon are spawning take a trip to Taylor Creek (you'll also see bears feasting on the salmon if you're lucky), a picnic on the beach at Camp Richardson (there is also a trail there that goes to historical buildings).  If you run out of things to do in Tahoe, take a trip to Virginia City, Nevada, an old mining town with a lot of history.  We usually request one of the Naegle buildings at the Ridge--they are the only ones with a barbeque on the deck of each unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 5, 2016)

There are many resorts _around_ the lake - The Ridge doesn't feel like it's "at" Lake Tahoe to me, and it's somewhat isolated, so you have to drive to everything.

If you want to be within walking distance of the lake, the Hyatt on the North Shore is literally right across the street.  In South Shore, the newer Worldmark is just a short walk from a great beach.

There are a few older properties that are right on the lake.

Please note that Sept. is usually warm during the day, but fall comes early in the high Sierras, and it can be cold at night, and you may get some fall weather.


----------



## acesgame (Jul 5, 2016)

Itchy, as an exchanger, can you call and request certain areas?  

Denise, we like Fall weather as we don't get much in Texas.  If it gets cold at night, it will give us a good reason to light the fireplace.  

We are going to buy the CD to go with the drive around the lake.  My husband's two hobbies are photography and fishing.  Mine is quilting.  Haven't found too many quilt stores in the area.  lol.  We both enjoy good food.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 5, 2016)

acesgame - when I searched II, I found other resorts, beside The Ridge - did you look at the 2nd and 3rd page of available exchanges?  If not, it may be a trading power issue.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 5, 2016)

acesgame said:


> We are going to buy the CD to go with the drive around the lake.  My husband's two hobbies are photography and fishing.  Mine is quilting.  Haven't found too many quilt stores in the area.  lol.  We both enjoy good food.



I enjoy the CD, 'Around Tahoe' (Amazon link)!  It is an interesting and fun way to spend the day.

There's a great photography tour company - Tahoe Photographic Tours (http://tahoephotographictours.com/).  They go places you may not think of on your own.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 5, 2016)

I would only book at the Ridge if there was snow and I wanted to ski.


----------



## acesgame (Jul 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> acesgame - when I searched II, I found other resorts, beside The Ridge - did you look at the 2nd and 3rd page of available exchanges?  If not, it may be a trading power issue.



THANKS, I didn't see the other pages but they are certainly there.  I love Marriott resorts but the only availability in September is an efficiency.  Anyone know how tiny the Efficiency is?  Is it truly hotel like or ??


----------



## davidvel (Jul 5, 2016)

acesgame said:


> THANKS, I didn't see the other pages but they are certainly there.  I love Marriott resorts but the only availability in September is an efficiency.  Anyone know how tiny the Efficiency is?  Is it truly hotel like or ??


Timber Lodge:
Room Features
350sqft/32sqm

Beds and Bedding
Maximum Occupancy: 4
1 King
Sofa bed
Rollaway beds not permitted
Cribs not permitted

Kitchen features
Mini-refrigerator
Microwave
Dish cleaning supplies
Silverware
Dishes and glasses


----------



## hintok (Jul 5, 2016)

acesgame said:


> THANKS, I didn't see the other pages but they are certainly there.  I love Marriott resorts but the only availability in September is an efficiency.  Anyone know how tiny the Efficiency is?  Is it truly hotel like or ??



My favorite month at Lake Tahoe is September.  The Marriott TL efficiency has a king bed and a little sofa.  Small refrigerator with no ice.  No washer and dryer, but there is one on the property to use.  I can't remember the rest of the kitchen.  This is my favorite resort, I just cancelled a one bedroom week checking in August 19 due to knee replacement.  I also like Wyndham South Shore in Zypher Cove.  It is close to the lake.  Diamond resorts Lake Tahoe Vacation Club is near the lake by the Dixie Queen.  Don't like paying their parking fees.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 5, 2016)

Aces, yes you can call & request a certain building.  That is how we get the Naegle,. Of course, they don't guarantee your choice, but we've had good luck with our requests.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 5, 2016)

We stayed at Diamond's Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort in August 2005 and loved it. The property is on the south side of the lake. Here's some pictures:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/2005-Lake-Tahoe/


----------



## Robert D (Jul 5, 2016)

hintok said:


> My favorite month at Lake Tahoe is September.  The Marriott TL efficiency has a king bed and a little sofa.  Small refrigerator with no ice.  No washer and dryer, but there is one on the property to use.  I can't remember the rest of the kitchen.  This is my favorite resort, I just cancelled a one bedroom week checking in August 19 due to knee replacement.  I also like Wyndham South Shore in Zypher Cove.  It is close to the lake.  Diamond resorts Lake Tahoe Vacation Club is near the lake by the Dixie Queen.  Don't like paying their parking fees.



We stay at Timber Lodge for three weeks every summer and love the resort. The efficiency is like a very nice hotel room with a king bed and kitchenette (no oven or stove and small refrigerator). I'd try to get a full one bedroom as it's a lot larger and has a fireplace.  You get free valet parking for one car if you exchange into Timber Lodge.


----------



## Guitarmom (Jul 5, 2016)

Just so you know, it is possible to visit Lake Tahoe and never travel on a switchback road. From California, Highway 50 is the quickest way to Stateline but, for me, a frightening drive. I almost hyperventilated the last time I drove Highway 50's sheer cliffs. Interstate 80, however, is smooth freeway driving. You would arrive at the north shore and California side of Lake Tahoe, but it only takes about 20 minutes through beautiful country to get to the south shore and Nevada side.

And if you're flying into the Reno airport, I think you can completely avoid scary mountain roads. I don't approach Lake Tahoe from that side, but I think it's much better. You'd be on Highway 50, but hugging the mountains—not the sheer cliff drop off! Maybe someone knows that stretch of road better than I do.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jul 13, 2016)

easyrider said:


> However, it is too far for driving if you indulge at the casinos.



Is there a distance that is safe to drive after indulging at the casinos? 

And for Lake Tahoe in the Summer/Fall I would definitely recommend a location closer to the lake than the Ridge properties.  I'm pretty sure exchanges will appear for September if you are patient.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 16, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Is there a distance that is safe to drive after indulging at the casinos?
> 
> And for Lake Tahoe in the Summer/Fall I would definitely recommend a location closer to the lake than the Ridge properties.  I'm pretty sure exchanges will appear for September if you are patient.



That would depend on if a person indulged to .08 blood alcohol concentration and driving conditions I guess. I had no problems with a few cocktails at the casinos and driving up Kingbury grade. 

The lake level seemed low on our September visit. So low that the tour vessels were docking at Zephers Cove. For us, we liked the view from our condo on the ridge but also liked being able to walk to the beach from our other condo near the lake. Both were nice.

Bill


----------



## lizap (Jul 16, 2016)

We were there in May this year and found the South Shore very touristy.  I would think September would be comparable.  Love the location of the Hyatt on the Northshore.


----------



## rjpdkp (Aug 7, 2016)

*TS at Lake Tahoe*

Lake Tahoe in September is beautiful. We have owned a week on the beach at Tahoe Sands in Tahoe Vista, CA since 1985 and gone every year primarily in Sept. No RCI or II because we wanted to go to Tahoe.  There are a few Timeshare  that have Beach locations but they are older. We enjoyed the North Shore precisely because it was not as touristy and the crowds were smaller.

North Shore resorts that I know about are Edgelake and Tahoe Sands have beach access. South shore are "Tahoe Beach & Ski Club" and "Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort by Diamond Resorts" on the Beach. 

The beachfront property was bought up by people with money in the 1890s to 1920s. Most TS resorts are located away from the Beach but within walking distance.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 7, 2016)

artringwald said:


> We stayed at Diamond's Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort in August 2005 and loved it. The property is on the south side of the lake. Here's some pictures:
> 
> https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/2005-Lake-Tahoe/



This is also our favortie of all resorts at South Lake Tahoe.  It is in a better location than Marriott,, view wise, plus with the right unit, you can get a lovely lake view.  I was there one Christmas and it snowed the night before.  We had the most beautiful scenery which we woke up to - fresh snow on trees and ground with blue lake at the back.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 7, 2016)

This is my favorite view of the lake.  Just spectacular every time I go.


https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...p-k-no/!7i5660!8i2830!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1!6m1!1e1


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 8, 2016)

acesgame said:


> Hi all, I am wondering about proximity of resorts to the lake.  We want to go in September because we don't do heat or crowds.  The exchanges we have access to are mostly Ridge properties in Stateline.  Are these a long drive?  They look close but with mountains it could take forever on switch back roads.  As you can tell we have never been to this part of the country.  We aren't particularly athletic, but would appreciate any places to visit, restaurants that are great, etc.  Just Hubby and I in our 50's.
> TIA.



Crowds I can understand but heat? Lake Tahoe doesn't get hot. The temps are running now at High 77 and low 38. We have spent a lot of time in Lake Tahoe from April to September and it has always been on the cool side and downright chilly at night.


----------



## humor_monger (Aug 13, 2016)

Somehow I missed the fact that you would be getting there through an II trade. If you end up on the Ridge, just remember there are two sides to it. The other side is the Carson Valley with Genoa, Minden and Gardnerville. JT Basque Restaurant is worth a visit. Be there when they open for dinner with an empty stomach. Genoa has a nice small museum and David Walleys Resort is just out of town. Another option for timeshare trades and rentals is Trading Places. They also manage Walleys so there is often rentals in the hot deals area of their web page. Sometimes they also have access to Club Tahoe in Incline Village. They are all two bedroom units with two levels and a loft.

Lake Tahoe Resort is a Diamond property and we've stayed there several times on internal trades. If you go in on an exchange, the parking fee is a mandatory $19/night. I would never trade in because of that.

Timber Lodge is in a very nice complex that is part of Heavenly and the gondola runs year round (for a price).

Several of the resorts around the lake are affiliated with RCI.

The lake level is back up after some decent rain last winter. Check the casinos for what shows are going on for the time you will be there.

Gas is MUCH cheaper in Nevada so I would fill up there when possible. There's a Costco in Carson City and the ARCO's in any of the towns are usually the cheapest, even with the 35 cent service fee for a debit card.No credit cards accepted though.

If you are only going to be at Lake Tahoe, I would fly into Reno, if possible. Sacramento is the next closest one of size. Let us know what you come up with, please.


----------

